

Teachers are earning millions of dollars selling their lesson plans - nl
http://pandodaily.com/2013/11/04/teachers-are-earning-millions-of-dollars-selling-their-lesson-plans-on-the-itunes-of-education/

======
ivan_ah
Very cool. I'm always happy to hear about someone sticking it to the
publishers!

Most of the items I saw on the site seemed like fun activities you could go
through in a day or two in class. I wonder if there is a market for curricula
--- longer plans for teaching a whole grade level for example.

A lot of teachers tend to "follow the book" for the general organization and
progression of the topics, and since books generally suck, students end up
being led through a bad sequence of topics.

Education should be more like choose-your-own-adventure books and less like
linear text...

